# Paulies Gold Line ~ Announcing new flavors to be launched soon - And sample Giveaway



## Paulie (14/3/18)

Hey all

After 2 years i have been working on a new Gold Paulies Line that will blow your socks off! After all the great response i got from the community and the love for Paulies i though i would go back and work hard on making a new line with a few similarities! We at Paulies worked really hard at these to try and make new flavors that would keep our fans as well as new vapors really excited as well as satisfied!

Here the first of the two to be announced...

Paulies Gold Line - Coffee Shake
For all our coffee cake fans we decided to work hard on a new coffee flavor which is creamy, milky and roasty! A delicious coffee milkshake with nuts and plenty creams and milk that is simply coffeelicious! Caint wait!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 19


----------



## Stosta (14/3/18)

Paulie said:


> Hey all
> 
> After 2 years i have been working on a new Gold Paulies Line that will blow your socks off! After all the great response i got from the community and the love for Paulies i though i would go back and work hard on making a new line with a few similarities! We at Paulies worked really hard at these to try and make new flavors that would keep our fans as well as new vapors really excited as well as satisfied!
> 
> ...


Way to go @Paulie !

Check it out @Hooked !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Braki (14/3/18)

Definitely on my to buy list

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (14/3/18)

So was thinking it would be fun as i started paulies from DIY and Used to sell alot of Paulies via DIY before it went commercial! So i will be giving away 30 bottles of the 2 new flavors in plain plastic bottles and no labels (DIY) to the first 30 people who can send me X1

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (14/3/18)

Literally my first Paulies I bought a couple of months ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/3/18)

Send you X1 here on a post or send you x 1 bottle?​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (14/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Send you X1 here on a post or send you x 1 bottle?​


Changed it its easier to X1 lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (14/3/18)

Cornelius said:


> Literally my first Paulies I bought a couple of months ago.
> View attachment 125879


Ill count that as a X1 since i changed it thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (14/3/18)

X1 @Paulie you good thing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (14/3/18)

X1 !!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (14/3/18)

Thank you uncle @Paulie.. This is a very kind gesture

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## VapingSquid (14/3/18)

!! - as I understood it.

Or... X1

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex (14/3/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (14/3/18)

X1!!!!
Pretty please @Paulie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (14/3/18)

X1 Please @Paulie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## morras (14/3/18)

X 1 please !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## morras (14/3/18)

X1 please !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (14/3/18)

X1 please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (14/3/18)

X1 please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rebel (14/3/18)

X1 @Paulie 
Looking forward to your new line

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (14/3/18)

X1 Pleez?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (14/3/18)

x1 Please bro....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv (14/3/18)

X1 please!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## wikus (14/3/18)

X1 please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (14/3/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (14/3/18)

X1 @Paulie !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (14/3/18)

X1 please

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/3/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevovapes (14/3/18)

X1 right here please bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zane87 (14/3/18)

X1 please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeek (14/3/18)

x1 please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (14/3/18)

X1 pretty please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (14/3/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/3/18)

X1 please
And thanks @Paulie

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DangerDave (14/3/18)

X1 for me too please?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/18)

This is great to see @Paulie - congrats!
Wishing you all the best with the new juices!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DanielSLP (14/3/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caveman (14/3/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (14/3/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hakhan (14/3/18)

x1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/3/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (14/3/18)

X1 pls pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos (14/3/18)

Too late

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/3/18)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Leezozo (14/3/18)

X1...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (14/3/18)

Damnit, I turn my back, and when I look again, @Paulie decides to give away juice, and I miss it

Fantastic gesture @Paulie, thumbs up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (14/3/18)

x1 @Paulie probably to late but dammit going to try!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pixstar (14/3/18)

Belated X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (14/3/18)

X1 for a noob when it comes to Paulies please pretty please 

PS: Probably to late

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (14/3/18)

X1 please! 
Great profile @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamo88 (14/3/18)

X1 even though I am late

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (14/3/18)

X1 please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (14/3/18)

Closed!

okay so you will all get just had to with all wants  so all jhb\PTA people i will hand them out when they ready and for all other other areas please send me your address via PM thanks

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Funny 2 | Thanks 4


----------



## Smoky Jordan (14/3/18)

Thanks so much @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/3/18)

Paulie said:


> Closed!
> 
> okay so you will all get just had to with all wants  so all jhb\PTA people i will hand them out when they ready and for all other other areas please send me your address via PM thanks


Absolute magic @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (14/3/18)

Thanks @Paulie 
Can’t wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (14/3/18)

Awesome gesture @Paulie good luck with the new juice line

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/3/18)

@Paulie Ftw


----------



## Hooked (14/3/18)

X1 please - for my coffee research


----------



## Hooked (14/3/18)

Thanks @Stosta I've done the X1 thing


----------



## Hooked (14/3/18)

@Stosta Too late - I've only just seen the post now - it's been one of those days!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Braki (14/3/18)

Paulie said:


> Closed!
> 
> okay so you will all get just had to with all wants  so all jhb\PTA people i will hand them out when they ready and for all other other areas please send me your address via PM thanks


Thanks a million @Paulie

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (14/3/18)

Braki said:


> Thanks a million @Paulie



@Braki  Your first win on an ecigssa comp, isn't it?  The first of many, I'm sure. Congrats and enjoy!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/3/18)

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## Paulie (15/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Stosta Too late - I've only just seen the post now - it's been one of those days!


Hey hey

Since you looking for your ADV coffee vape i will send you a bottle and hopefully you like it plz pm address thanks

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paulie (15/3/18)

Thanks all

I will let you all know when im ready to send!\\

Since there alot all jhb\PTA members i will choose 2 shops to leave them there for you to collect thanks all!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (15/3/18)

So here a peak at the new logo and label and the next flavor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## morras (15/3/18)

Lekker man !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (15/3/18)

Paulie said:


> Thanks all
> 
> I will let you all know when im ready to send!\\
> 
> Since there alot all jhb\PTA members i will choose 2 shops to leave them there for you to collect thanks all!


Thanks again @Paulie!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baker (15/3/18)

Paulie said:


> So here a peak at the new logo and label and the next flavor
> 
> View attachment 125977


Cue @Silver to go crazy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapingSquid (15/3/18)

Awesome!! So looking forward to trying these out... Thanks @Paulie


----------



## Akash (15/3/18)

These sound amazing. Your cries have been heard @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/3/18)

Paulie said:


> So here a peak at the new logo and label and the next flavor
> 
> View attachment 125977



You just made @Silver month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (15/3/18)

Paulie said:


> So here a peak at the new logo and label and the next flavor
> 
> View attachment 125977


NO WAYS. I still have a bottle of paulies guava that I found at my local Vape shop, my favorite fruity e juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/3/18)

Paulie said:


> So here a peak at the new logo and label and the next flavor
> 
> View attachment 125977


This makes me happy


----------



## Strontium (15/3/18)

Awesome, very stoked


----------



## Hooked (15/3/18)

Paulie said:


> Hey hey
> 
> Since you looking for your ADV coffee vape i will send you a bottle and hopefully you like it plz pm address thanks



Oh my word! That is soooo kind of you!! Thank you very, very much @Paulie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (15/3/18)

Paulie said:


> So here a peak at the new logo and label and the next flavor
> 
> View attachment 125977


Yes!!! @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/18)

Paulie said:


> So here a peak at the new logo and label and the next flavor
> 
> View attachment 125977



Oh my word @Paulie !!!!!
*Guava Ice*!
This is so amazing!!!

For those that dont know I have been vaping @Paulie 's Guava ever since it came out - and I have added extra menthol to ice it up. Its GLORIOUS. Well for me it is 

So happy about this @Paulie !



Your guava rocks!
And now Guava Ice......

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (15/3/18)

Hey all

As soon as juice steeped samples will be ready i will let you all know!

Also since i have over 60 bottles to giveaway i will be sending them to 4 shops in CPT Durban and JHB\PTA to collect or you can meet me and collect as i caint courier 60 addresses due to time constraints. If you cannot collect please provide me with pm and valid id book (ensure you 18 years ols lol) info so i can make other arrangements ie you dont stay in those areas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Vape_r (15/3/18)

Paulie said:


> Hey all
> 
> As soon as juice steeped samples will be ready i will let you all know!
> 
> Also since i have over 60 bottles to giveaway i will be sending them to 4 shops in CPT Durban and JHB\PTA to collect or you can meet me and collect as i caint courier 60 addresses due to time constraints. If you cannot collect please provide me with pm and valid id book (ensure you 18 years ols lol) info so i can make other arrangements ie you dont stay in those areas.


Thanks for the opportunity paulie! Should we send you our full names also just so that there's no confusion when collecting?


----------



## RynoP (15/3/18)

the guava ice sounds awesome! 

coffee is not to my liking. have tried quite a few and dont even try any new samples of coffee or chocolate juice.


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/3/18)

Silver said:


> Your guava rocks!



So you like man Guava i see @Silver

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (15/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> So you like man Guava i see @Silver



No, no @Clouds4Days 
Not man guava
Only @Paulie 's guava!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie (15/3/18)

Vape_r said:


> Thanks for the opportunity paulie! Should we send you our full names also just so that there's no confusion when collecting?


That would be great but i will post all info closer to time

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/3/18)

Silver said:


> No, no @Clouds4Days
> Not man guava
> Only @Paulie 's guava!!!



So you're implying that @Paulie is in fact.... not a man ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (15/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> So you're implying that @Paulie is in fact.... not a man ?



Lol, no @Smoke_A_Llama 
Ok, i think i will opt out of this one...

Lets just say that I love @Paulie 's Guava juice!
Hope thats clearer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/3/18)

Silver said:


> Lol, no @Smoke_A_Llama
> Ok, i think i will opt out of this one...
> 
> Lets just say that I love @Paulie 's Guava juice!
> Hope thats clearer



...It makes it so much dirtier

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (15/3/18)

Silver said:


> Lol, no @Smoke_A_Llama
> Ok, i think i will opt out of this one...
> 
> Lets just say that I love @Paulie 's Guava juice!
> Hope thats clearer


That’s gotta go to the “reading the forum as a non vaper thread”

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## spiv (16/3/18)

Paulie said:


> Thanks all
> 
> I will let you all know when im ready to send!\\
> 
> Since there alot all jhb\PTA members i will choose 2 shops to leave them there for you to collect thanks all!



Thanks @Paulie! This is very kind of you.
I'm in JHB and can't wait!


----------



## Scouse45 (19/3/18)

I’m in joburg next to @spiv cant wait for the samples buddy thanks @Paulie


----------



## Vaporator00 (25/3/18)

Sweet jeebus, how did I miss this entire thing?!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/3/18)

Any news @Paulie?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45 (25/3/18)

Paulie Paulie so keen to sample!!! How’s the samples going

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/3/18)

Cant wait to try out the new range .
Wainting patiently for the samples...

NOT!!!!
~Borat~

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (25/3/18)

Just waiting on the flavours to arrive then ill get on the samples

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DanielSLP (26/3/18)

Patiently waiting for these samples. Really excited for them

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Strontium (26/3/18)

Yeah I’m pretty stoked

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oliver.yopanda (27/3/18)

X1?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Slick (31/3/18)

Any ETA on this @Paulie ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanielSLP (2/4/18)

Can't wait to try the coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/4/18)

DanielSLP said:


> Can't wait to try the coffee



Me too!!! It will join my coffee collection on 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (3/4/18)

DanielSLP said:


> Can't wait to try the coffee



Absolutely, a good coffee is hard to find so got fingers n toes crossed for this one.


----------



## Hooked (3/4/18)

@DanielSLP and @Strontium Are you following 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

Lots more on the way ... just waiting for all my orders to come in this week.


----------



## DangerDave (9/4/18)

I think I can smell the coffee brewing? Can anyone else smell something?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (9/4/18)

DangerDave said:


> I think I can smell the coffee brewing? Can anyone else smell something?


I definitely smell SOMETHING

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/4/18)

boxerulez said:


> I definitely smell SOMETHING



Sorry it was me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/4/18)

And....


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/4/18)




----------



## skola (16/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (16/4/18)

@Paulie !!!


----------



## Strontium (16/4/18)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez (16/4/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (16/4/18)

Hey all

So the juice will be done next week! 

For all JHB PTA Peeps here who cannot wait i will have them at our shop launch comming very soon 

All rest will be shipped out to other shops or if you asked me to ship directly the week after thanks!

Also this is coffee shake going the guava will be done at end of the month as one flavours they ran outa stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Strontium (16/4/18)

Awesome news @Paulie 
Can't wait, thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (17/4/18)

I need coffee ...... can't wait

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (18/4/18)

Hey all

Since there is such high demand for this DIY juice Coffee Shake i will have to do this in stages so everyone gets 

Stage 1 -- collection for JHB and PTA at VAPEKING MENLYN MAINE LAUNCH for 28th April on Saturday
Please pm me your name and surname and i will put yours aside for the launch.

Stage 2 collection from VK Fourways on 01-05-2018
Please pm me your name and surname and i will put yours aside.

Stage 3 Delivery to Duncan at VapeCartel in CapeTown collection from duncans on 11-05-2018 (Friday)
Please pm me your name and surname and i will put yours aside.

Stage 4 Delivery to H2Vape Durban on 11-05-2018 (Friday)
Please pm me your name and surname and i will put yours aside.

Individual deliveries will occur after this and 
PMs will be sent out closer to the time thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Vino1718 (18/4/18)

Paulie said:


> Hey all
> 
> Since there is such high demand for this DIY juice Coffee Shake i will have to do this in stages so everyone gets
> 
> ...



So all of us in CT and surroundings needs to collect from VapeCartel?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (18/4/18)

Vino1718 said:


> So all of us in CT and surroundings needs to collect from VapeCartel?



I believe so.


----------



## Vino1718 (18/4/18)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I believe so.



Then I might as well buy it, or any other juice, and pay for shipping. Cause I aint driving there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (18/4/18)

Indeed, its also quite far for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (18/4/18)

Vino1718 said:


> So all of us in CT and surroundings needs to collect from VapeCartel?


If you live in CPT yes ,or if you dont have transport i can courier it but will take longer as i have a few to courier

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (18/4/18)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Indeed, its also quite far for me.


PM me i will courier it its far

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (18/4/18)

I hadn't realised that it's a DIY


----------



## Paulie (18/4/18)

Hooked said:


> I hadn't realised that it's a DIY


Yeah its how i started paulies and used to sell it in that form prior to going commercial

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (19/4/18)

Hooked said:


> I hadn't realised that it's a DIY


The Coffee Shake is a commercial juice which you can buy later on. Just for the giveaway, Paulie decided to put the juice in DIY bottles because that's how Paulies e-liquid started off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (19/4/18)

daniel craig said:


> The Coffee Shake is a commercial juice which you can buy later on. Just for the giveaway, Paulie decided to put the juice in DIY bottles because that's how Paulies e-liquid started off.



Ohhhh now I understand! Never mind, I'm sure @Braki will be kind enough to DIY it for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (19/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Ohhhh now I understand! Never mind, I'm sure @Braki will be kind enough to DIY it for me!


Will do it with pleasure

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/4/18)

Braki said:


> Will do it with pleasure



@Braki We'll share the result!


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/4/18)

@Paulie any possibility for me to get the sample from Vape King Brakenhurst or Vape Cartel Meyersdal ?

Im based in Johannesburg South, North is a bit of a drive out.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (25/4/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Paulie any possibility for me to get the sample from Vape King Brakenhurst or Vape Cartel Meyersdal ?
> 
> Im based in Johannesburg South, North is a bit of a drive out.
> Thanks


Same here, if possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (26/4/18)

Pixstar said:


> Same here, if possible.


You must come visit me at my shop i miss your face bro!!

lol but yeah i can send to south

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (26/4/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Paulie any possibility for me to get the sample from Vape King Brakenhurst or Vape Cartel Meyersdal ?
> 
> Im based in Johannesburg South, North is a bit of a drive out.
> Thanks


i can send to VK South

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/4/18)

Paulie said:


> i can send to VK South



Thats perfect.
Thanks
Will you just let me know when its there please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (26/4/18)

Paulie said:


> You must come visit me at my shop i miss your face bro!!
> 
> lol but yeah i can send to south


LOL, miss you too! Best of luck with the shop Paulie!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (17/5/18)

Hey all

Some updates 

All samples will be sent out early next week  thanks for wait and enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/5/18)

Paulie said:


> Hey all
> 
> Some updates
> 
> All samples will be sent out early next week  thanks for wait and enjoy!


Super excited to give these a go!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (28/5/18)

Paulie said:


> Hey all
> 
> Some updates
> 
> All samples will be sent out early next week  thanks for wait and enjoy!


Hey brother, not sure if we should be rioting outside CourierGuy office?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slick (28/5/18)

@Paulie sent you a pm,please let me know if you received it,sent about a week ago


----------



## Vape_r (28/5/18)

Hi @Paulie, have Cape Towns samples been sent out?


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/5/18)

Hi has the samples for myself and @Pixstar been sent to Vapeking South @Paulie ?


----------



## Paulie (28/5/18)

Vape_r said:


> Hi @Paulie, have Cape Towns samples been sent out?



Yes Durban stores and cape town sent I’m busy with all individuals now there a lot so hopefully get it all done by tomorrow thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (28/5/18)

Paulie said:


> Yes Durban stores and cape town sent I’m busy with all individuals now there a lot so hopefully get it all done by tomorrow thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remember you can send all EL ones to me ill distro for you, think its only me and @wikus though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wikus (28/5/18)

boxerulez said:


> Remember you can send all EL ones to me ill distro for you, think its only me and @wikus though.


Perfect great, thanks


----------



## Hooked (29/5/18)

Vape_r said:


> Hi @Paulie, have Cape Towns samples been sent out?



I haven't received mine yet, @Vape_r


----------



## Paulie (29/5/18)

All samples are on way you should all get it if you sent me address and details soon

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Slick (29/5/18)

Paulie said:


> All samples are on way you should all get it if you sent me address and details soon


Thanks @Paulie ,received mine 2day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/5/18)

Paulie said:


> All samples are on way you should all get it if you sent me address and details soon



Great news, thank you @Paulie!


----------



## SEAN P (29/5/18)

@Paulie boi. Must tell you this juice is good bro. That sample you gave me is finished already. Very well done bro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hakhan (30/5/18)

Ok so who picked up all the samples from H2vape Durban and did not share....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rebel (30/5/18)

@Paulie sent you a pm


----------



## Paulie (30/5/18)

Hakhan said:


> Ok so who picked up all the samples from H2vape Durban and did not share....


I resent order again lol someone else took but added names so they can tick off

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (30/5/18)

Hey all


If you havnt received them by today please pm so i can follow up thanks


----------



## boxerulez (30/5/18)

Rec'd thanks @Paulie smells great, gonna rewick the drop tonight and have a go while I mix.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (30/5/18)

Still haven't received mine


----------



## morras (30/5/18)

Howzit , nothing yet.


----------



## Hooked (30/5/18)

Received, thanks @Paulie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rebel (31/5/18)

Received @Paulie .
Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (31/5/18)

When will the juice hit the open market for the rest of us to have a test

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (31/5/18)

@Paulie  This juice is a WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You've really nailed this one! Congrats on a superb juice!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (31/5/18)

SEAN P said:


> @Paulie boi. Must tell you this juice is good bro. That sample you gave me is finished already. Very well done bro.



I agree - it's absolutely, deliciously superb!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (31/5/18)

Received, thanks @Paulie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (31/5/18)

JurgensSt said:


> When will the juice hit the open market for the rest of us to have a test
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


soon bud ill post info soon!


----------



## Rebel (1/6/18)

@Paulie this is definitely an ADV.
Well done, you have nailed it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (1/6/18)

Paulie said:


> soon bud ill post info soon!



Can't wait to try your Coffee Shake juice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SEAN P (1/6/18)

Carnival said:


> Can't wait to try your Coffee Shake juice!


Definitely worth the wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## picautomaton (1/6/18)

Excellent job Paulie.

This juice is delicious, nice complex flavour with lovely profiles coming through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (1/6/18)

@SEAN P and anyone else:

I posted a review on the Coffee Shake yesterday https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paulies-e-juice-juice-reviews.t19651/page-4#post-680766

Why not add to the thread with your opinion? It would be interesting to read other reviews too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## morras (16/6/18)

Elo all

Want to try my sample , just want to confirm , the 30 ml bottle i got is premixed already ?


----------



## Hooked (16/6/18)

morras said:


> Elo all
> 
> Want to try my sample , just want to confirm , the 30 ml bottle i got is premixed already ?



@morras Yes, it is premixed - just vape and enjoy!


----------



## morras (17/6/18)

Thanks !


----------



## MrDeedz (18/6/18)

Damn am i too late for some coffeefee?


----------



## therazia (5/7/18)

I've not had a single coffee flavoured juice that doesn't taste like popcorn yet somehow I'm excited to try this as I believe Paulie might have something for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/7/18)

therazia said:


> I've not had a single coffee flavoured juice that doesn't taste like popcorn yet somehow I'm excited to try this as I believe Paulie might have something for me!



@therazia Coffees tasting like popcorn? Oh, poor you! Your taste nodules have definitely got scrambled. I'd be interested to know which coffees you've tried. Do you follow my coffee threads? Any coffees there which need a liberal sprinkling of salt?

Here's my list of all the coffees which I have 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

And here's a list with links to all the reviews so far:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

